# Forelock: to pull or not to pull?



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I keep a long forelock.
What a gorgeous boy! *drool* 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I would never pull a forelock. I keep my mane's nice and short, but never touch the forelock. I had a friend who pull her mare's forelock once, because she thought it was getting out of hand, it never grew back.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Never ever will I touch my horses forelock's. People using my horses have pulled them without my permission before and I hated it. My gelding has the most gorgeous poofy forelock that goes past his eyes and I've been told I should pull it, or will need to pull it for braiding (I don't). If anyone ever tried to pull his forelock I would absolutely freak. I'm a bit obsessive over my horse's hair though; I spend way too much time keeping his tail beautiful :lol:

His forelock is beautiful!! I would leave it for sure.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

We have pulled/trimmed the forelock. He looked like a wild man before the show. It's mostly all grown back, or would be if I didn't keep trimming it every now and then.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think long forelocks look a bit out of place with a short mane so I tend to pull them or use a thinning blade and trim - I've never had a problem with them growing back
Our clyde cross has a really thick forelock and even pulled she looks like she has squared off 'bangs'
I don't care!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Reducing the width of the forelock enhances the horse's eyes and ears.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Dont pull it. I can see maybe cutting it, but thinning it... I personally would never.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say no leave it, it looks good on him. I am one that loves a good long forelock, mane and tail but then again I have no reason to need a short one because I trail ride and barrel race haha.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If there's some off-the-wall wispy strands that are longer and unruly I would cut them, but I would never pull a forelock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Your horse's forelock looks great!~


I will show you Rock Star forelocks.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Didn't you state you were leasing the horse? I would check on what the owner wants before making any major changes to the horses' appearance. That is a very small forelock-I much prefer the length on the palamino above.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The horse, not the pony~LOL.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes indeedy! I am leasing him. Best of both worlds, I say! His owner wants me to deal with his mane.  She loves that she has someone to do it for her. She wants it shorter, but trusts my judgement. 

I will show him for her, much like our last horse. So she understands it needs to look a certian way for a show. 

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!! I think I will pull the rest of his mane and leave the forelock. If it looks crazy, I'll just trim it up a bit. 



Cacowgirl said:


> Didn't you state you were leasing the horse? I would check on what the owner wants before making any major changes to the horses' appearance. That is a very small forelock-I much prefer the length on the palamino above.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I would never trim or pull a forelock. I have seen western pleasure horses with otherwise short pulled manes rock an amazingly long and beautiful forelock. Of course you can ALWAYS braid/band it for showing. Pretty boy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, I'm in the leave it long and pretty camp, too. I would never even think about cutting or pulling a forelock. The girl leasing my mare took some scissors to her forelock and tail last year without my permission and I flipped out a bit lol. She has now been told that is forbidden, mane is the only thing she can mess with for shows, forelock is to be braided or banded. My poor girl had some bad bangs for awhile, but it's finally all better now lol I hate straight across, blunt cut forelocks with a passion.


----------

